# need some advice



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

my little sister wants a gunnie pig but we have two cot and a dog i was worndering with the cats would kill them like they do mice or birds sometimes as i dont want to get her one and it die at the hands of my cats so any advice would help


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

If you keep the cats and dogs away from the guinea pigs, you won't have a problem


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

If the guineapigs are going to be housed indoors, then you do have to make sure that the cats and dog are not in the same room as they are when they are out of their cage. At any other time, I wouldn't worry. Just make sure the cage is secure. If they are going to be housed outdoors, I wouldn't worry at all, but again make sure it's secure in case of other predators like foxes. My cats love sitting and watching our rabbits, and our dog likes our rabbit's faces, so they are no problem to each other at all. Just never leave them unsupervised.


----------



## PetGuineaPigCare (Jan 15, 2010)

It is possible for cats to get along with guinea pigs, but it requires quite a lot of your time to introduce them and make sure they get on.

There are a few ways to do this. One method is to introduce your cat to your pig (while it is in its cage). You will need to prepare a water pistol just in case your cat gets out of hand. If your cat doesn't behave aggressively toward your piggie, reward her/him with praise and possibly a treat - positive re-enforcement.

If the cat hisses then take her/him away. Your cat will undoubtedly come back to investigate. If your cat takes a swipe or puts its hand in the cage, squirt it with the water pistol from a distance. You can also blow in their face.

If things go well give them a few days to hang out and observe each other. Always make sure your guinea pig is protected from attacks inside it's cage. If they start ignoring each other then you can try the whole process again, but this time out of the cage. You will need to have complete control over your cat - a harness might be required. You want to train your cat not to chase your guinea pig.

You will need to repeat this process several times. It may take some time, but it in most cases, things will work out and they will accept each other.

Always, always protect your pig from possible attack and never leave the two of them alone.

I hope this helps. If you have any concerns on guinea pig care checkout my website Pet Guinea Pig Care - Raise Healthy & Happy Guinea Pigs


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

My cat lays quiet content in with the guineas I was horrified when i first saw him do it I was like oH god he is going to kill them, so i shhhed him out, a couple of days later he had managed to get in the witht hem again and curled up asleep in the sleeping area with the girls snuggled up with him..

The time of the year has knocked this activity on the head now, and as much as i love my cat I would never leave him with the pigs.

but I think the cat and dog will be fine with them.


----------

